# Did I get ripped off??



## JohnT (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, All I can say is this... 

Deciding to QC my wines while also having the E-Bay app on my cell phone is a true recipe for disaster. 

I purchased 2 20l med toast American oak barrels for my younger brother (who likes to make small batches of wine). At the time, I though it would be a nice x-mas present. 

So, two 20l barrels for 142.00 each. That is $284.00 and also includes tax and shipping. 

So, the question, did I get ripped off or was this a good price? 

Should I remove the e-bay app from my cell phone?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 21, 2014)

JohnT said:


> So, the question, did I get ripped off or was this a good price?
> 
> Should I remove the e-bay app from my cell phone?



Well, that depends on the barrels.


----------

